# Pontiac wheels



## shellbear73 (Mar 21, 2011)

Will a set of 93-99 camaro wheels fit a 97 Pontiac Grand Prix?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

it's a phone call to any local tire shop. and, btw, if they tell it won't - you better listen to them. i have seen what happens if folks know better.


----------



## newbsauce (Jul 29, 2009)

shellbear73 said:


> Will a set of 93-99 camaro wheels fit a 97 Pontiac Grand Prix?


CAMARO	
Year: 93-on
Size: 16 X 7.5
*PCD: 5X120.7*
Lug Size: 12mmX1.5
MM: 70.3

Pontiac Grand Prix (GTP) - base model differs in size but nothing else
GRAND PRIX, GTP	
Year: 89-97
Size: 16 X 6.5
PCD *5X115*
Lug Size12mmX1.5
MM: 70.3

Looks like the lug spacing is off. Here's the site should you care to do your own research: http://www.vehicle-bolt-pattern.com/pontiac-lug-reference-guide.html


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

And we have a winner! Even if the bolt patterns were the same (GM used 5x4.75 a lot), the rear-wheel-drive offset wheels wouldn't work on a front-wheel-drive car. If they didn't hit the brake calipers or A-arms, they would look silly because they would stick out a mile past the fenders.


----------

